# French Naturist beaches...where are they?



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all.

We are going over to France via the ferry Friday 4th Aug. Start of our annual three week break.

After a nights rest at the Cap Griz Nez its on to Monet's Garden.

Then dependant on the heat we will decide how far south west we will go.

This year i want to find more lovely French naturist beaches to add to the few i am aware of.

Can anyone point me in the right direction here. I have done a quick search using google but the info i require i have to pay for.

Also has anybody got any relavent beach POI's for my sat nav system which is Navman based on a pda.

Thanks


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dizz. Can't give you ant co-ordinates but there is one at St Aygulf, another at Les Issambres and another along the coast from St Tropez towards Ramatuelle.
I thought they had stopped MH parking at Cap Griz Nez and Cap Blanc Nez. I am sure someone will have upto date info
Cheers Sid.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
On the D25 north of Saint Palais sur Mer , La Grande Cote, a beautiful beach which has a naturist section in the middle. 8) 
>>La Grande Cote<<


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Don't forget to post your holiday photos when you return (thought I'd get that in before Pusser)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am 60 years old and I am not ashamed of my body. I think most of the family are ashamed of my body though. In the 60's the Navy kindly sent me on a 5 day shore party to the Isle du Levant which is or was and island 75% French Miltary and then I discovered the other 25% was naturist. 
A beautiful island, full of flowers but mostly rocky coves where the naturists sunbathe. There is one beach though which I chose with my mates.

For old times sake I revisited about 6 years ago because I wanted to show the missus the flowers :roll: and it has not changed very much. Lovely small expensive naturist hotels with glass sided swimming pools so you can watch dangly bits while you eat. 8O 

Get a boat from Le Lavandou or whatever and it is well worht a day trip. YOu don't have to take your clothes off except on tbe beach although off the rocks and beach some wear g strings.

I think if you take pictures willy nilly or fanny about with your camera, you get lynched.


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

French naturist holiday centres can be found here. We have visited naturist centres in France for years and it is quite usual for them to have open areas where day visitors can enjoy the beach or whatever. I can't give you first hand knowledge of MH parking however.

It's only in UK where people get all uptight about their bodies as far as I can see, the rest of Europe seems pretty mellow about the whole concept of nudity.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi.. you are 'da man' great link .. cheers .. :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I bet bearing all is awesome... but id never be able to talk Sal into going to one in a million years. Maybe have to find a quiet deserted bit of beach...


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Be very careful about burning your bum 8O 

From experience


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Oldskool said:


> Be very careful about burning your bum 8O
> 
> From experience


 :lol: :lol: :lol: indeed, and other bits'n bobs 8O


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies.

Firstly i don't want to go to a naturist centre as such. I haven't got the b*lls even for me, to be that up front.

Primarily just wanted beach locations where one can get ones kit off.

I did find a link some 5 years ago when we started to venture abroad but sadly thats on another hard drive.

Have been down to Marsillion plage which shares the same naturist beach as Cap D'Adge. You just need to walk up the beach aways.

Nourmouiter- take the mountain bike and cycle south on the grand plage i think, till you come to the naturist sign.

La Turballe, usually park in the aire south of the town and walk through the campsite next door. The beach is behind the campsite with the naturist section too the left.

Have other locations which are highlighted on a 7 year old AA map of France. The map is in the van which is on a mates farm, so unable to add more.

How about a directory of naturist beach locations in France?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Dizziblonde said:


> Thanks for all your replies.
> 
> Firstly i don't want to go to a naturist centre as such. I haven't got the b*lls even for me, to be that up front.
> 
> ...


You are the first Dizziblonde I have met that accepts she has no balls. I find this encouraging because the ladies in Bugis Street used to tell porkies.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

*Naturist Beaches in France.*

We have been naturists for years and there are hundreds of sites and beaches all over france. If you look on the INF (International Naturist Federation) or the BN (British Naturism) web pages they will advise you of the books that are available with all the sites listed in them.
Hope this is of help.
The books can also be bought off Amazon.

LittleKath


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

LittleKath 

Thanks for that, will see what WHSmith has today. My last shop before departure.

Thanx for all the input everyone.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

There is a new one opening in Mansfield ,Pecks Hill Garage forcourt, were just waiting for the sand, care to give it a try :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100220 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi,
Went to a good naturists beach in Biaritz in 1979,its way down South,but what i recollect is worth remembering,course i was young and nubile then 8) .

Ric.


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Geo

How much are you charging for use of the hide :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Bill


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

No Hide mate we aint shy here, up front and in yer face :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Just a small fee


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Dear All,

''It's not rude to be nude, It's natural'   

'' If you were ment to be nude, you would be born that way ''   

food for thought?

Roy.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

roy31 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> ''It's not rude to be nude, It's natural'
> 
> ...


More likely God was thinking of the Mums........OK is you chose to be born in a Mohair jumper, not so good if all you could find to put on was your Hedgehog skin jumpsuit.


----------

